# Dan!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to kick you @danathome if you don't venture into this topic.

What I want you to check:

Click on your avatar in the upper right, Click on account settings, Click on preferences when that window opens.

Now look to see if "Automatically watch content you interact with" is checked.

And while you're at it, check to see if there's anything else there you want to change.

If this is not working for you, tell me. But if this isn't what you're talking about explain.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to kick you @danathome if you don't venture into this topic.
> 
> What I want you to check:
> 
> ...


PPPlllleeeeeaaaaasssssseeeeeeeee don't kick me-pretty please! Everything was checked except the stuff I do not want. "Automatically,,," was checked. But as predicted I don't remember how to find my content.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What content are you looking for? The big topics about what all you were up to with the birds?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you go to your discussions, find one of them and see if there is a way to follow it after the fact. 

If not, I can see what I can do from this end.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PET SERAMA Here is the one about the Serama. Check the upper right to see if it shows you're following it.

As to finding any of your other stuff the only alternative I can see is clicking on your avatar, and click on following. It's going to list everything you've ever posted to. I've got 100 some pages of stuff.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Robin-All is good; working right today.

Clicking on Following works today; didn't yesterday.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *Robin-All is good; working right today.
> 
> Clicking on Following works today; didn't yesterday.*


That's good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This whole thing is going to take time. There are things I don't know because I was a forum member on HT but not a mod or admin so this is new to me too.


----------

